# Envoi de fichiers sur serveur FTP



## Basa (7 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour,

Je développe une application sur Filemaker pour mon entreprise.
Je suis équipé du MacBook Pro sous OS X 10.8.5.

Nous devons échanger des données avec un serveur FTP.

Je parviens à me connecter en utilisant laction de script Ouvrir URL.
La chaine « identifiant:mot-de-passe@adresseIP » est donc correcte.

Pour « uploader » à partir de Filemaker un fichier csv, je tente de passer par un script AppleScript.
Après avoir consulté plusieurs forums, jai choisi dutiliser cURL en minspirant de codes présentés sur les forums.

Lexécution sous Filemaker me renvoie toujours des messages derreurs, liés à la syntaxe.
Malgré plusieurs réécritures je ne parviens pas au bon résultat.

Exemple de ma syntaxe :

Définir variable [$fichier ; Valeur : "file:/Users/Atelier1/Documents/ Developpements/Tests\ internet/Exemple1.csv"]

Définir variable [$site ; Valeur : " ftp://" & "identifiant" & ":" & "mot-de-passe" & "@" & "adresse IP"]

Définir variable [$script ; Valeur : "do shell script \"curl -T " & $fichier & $site]

Exécuter Applescript [$script]

Le message derreur : « " » prévu mais jeton inconnu trouvé saffiche

Au lieu de conclure par "Exécuter Applescript", j'ai sorti le calcul Filemaker sur une rubrique de contrôle. Cela donne :
do shell script "curl -T file:/Users/Atelier1/Documents/Tests\ internet/ Exemple1.csv ftp://identifiant:mot-de-passe@adresseIP

J'ai tenté plusieurs réécritures, mais elles ne passent pas.

Quelqu'un a-t-il une idée de l'endroit où ça coince ?

D'avance merci.

Basa


----------



## Didier Guillion (11 Octobre 2013)

Basa a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je développe une application sur Filemaker pour mon entreprise.
> Je suis équipé du MacBook Pro sous OS X 10.8.5.
> ...



Le guillemet est ouvert apres "script" mais pas fermé.

Cordialement


----------



## Basa (11 Octobre 2013)

Merci pour cette réponse.
Je mets en oeuvre cette syntaxe et je reviens vers vous.

Cordialement,

Basa


----------

